# Aeropress | Super Hipster Image Inside



## D-B-J (Sep 13, 2015)

As some of you may know, I recently started grad school.  As some of you may also know, I'm a coffee addict.  I needed a way to bring my coffee making rituals into the office, with relative simplicity but the ability to still make a good cup of coffee.  So, I ordered an aeropress, and tried it out this weekend. My first few cups of coffee are alright--there's so many ways to vary your brew-method that I think it'll take me a while to figure out the perfect setup for me. 

Anyway, I found this cool copper kettle in our house, and set up a typical hipster-gram shot 




_RSP8101 by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Thoughts?

Also, if you're an aeroporess aficionado, tell me any secrets you have about brewing!

Jake


----------



## tirediron (Sep 13, 2015)

Noooo... you're a coffee snob.  *I* am a coffee addict.  I use a 20+ year old, <$20 Wal-mart drip-coffee maker to brew the cheapest of whatever grind is on sale.  As far as the image goes, I really like it.  I think the framing, exposure, composition, focus and processing are spot-on, EXCEPT...  I wish the whole hand was in the image; other than that?  Very nice.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 13, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Noooo... you're a coffee snob.  *I* am a coffee addict.  I use a 20+ year old, <$20 Wal-mart drip-coffee maker to brew the cheapest of whatever grind is on sale.  As far as the image goes, I really like it.  I think the framing, exposure, composition, focus and processing are spot-on, EXCEPT...  I wish the whole hand was in the image; other than that?  Very nice.




Ok ok, I'll accept coffee snob as well.  I agree about the hand, and I just realized I uploaded the instagram crop rather than the true and legit crop.  Check it again!  

Jake


----------



## tirediron (Sep 13, 2015)

Nailed it!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 13, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Nailed it!



Thanks man! I find these "still life" shots or whatever you'd like to call them very difficult to arrange. Glad to hear the whole thing works. 

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Dogs (Sep 13, 2015)

Aeropress was my daily 'brewer' of a few years.  My one 'trick' so to speak was to re-use the filter for about a week.  To keep it mostly flat and useable...after brewing, rinse it out and leave to dry in the black part (with the holes).  You can read up on the inverted method (which some people like) over on coffeegeek if you want to try another way...


----------



## limr (Sep 14, 2015)

Really really like this one! Is that actually a watering can? Love the lines leading from the hand, along that long spout, down to the cup.

As for the Aeropress, I'm interested in if you end up liking it. I've been thinking about one for a while but am hesitant for whatever reason. What is dissatisfying about the coffee so far? Are you boiling the water or getting it just before the boil? Maybe this method comes out better with a different roast?

(And yes, I'm just as interested in the coffee as I am the picture  )


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2015)

Very sweet photo. Interesting and tells a story.... Sell it to a local coffee snob house [emoji13] 

I still use a vintage percolator but I do use Cock Full O Nuts coffee. Just like drinking motor oil, just the way I like it![emoji6] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 14, 2015)

limr said:


> Really really like this one! Is that actually a watering can? Love the lines leading from the hand, along that long spout, down to the cup.
> 
> As for the Aeropress, I'm interested in if you end up liking it. I've been thinking about one for a while but am hesitant for whatever reason. What is dissatisfying about the coffee so far? Are you boiling the water or getting it just before the boil? Maybe this method comes out better with a different roast?
> 
> (And yes, I'm just as interested in the coffee as I am the picture  )



Actually, now that you say it, I'm pretty sure that is a watering can!

So far, the coffee has been weak--I tried the normal orientation, and the water drips through before I can get a good bloom and steep.  I'm going to try the inverted method and see how that works out for.  

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 14, 2015)

Picture looks good.
Is that lead-free solder in the pot?


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 14, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Picture looks good.
> Is that lead-free solder in the pot?



Given the age of it, I highly doubt it. I didn't use this coffee to drink, just set this all up for the photo, haha. 

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Very sweet photo. Interesting and tells a story.... Sell it to a local coffee snob house [emoji13]
> 
> I still use a vintage percolator but I do use Cock Full O Nuts coffee. Just like drinking motor oil, just the way I like it![emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Haha I can't stand chock full of gonads!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjo255 (Sep 15, 2015)

To me it's a super image. Perfect. Mood is perfect. Everything is perfect. I wouldn't change anything in this pic. GREAT!


----------



## jake337 (Sep 15, 2015)

I like it although I feel the bag of coffee beans takes my attention away from the press, which I feel is the the main subject, because of its brighter luminescence.  

A lil burning perhaps?


----------



## BrickHouse (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice shot!! It's good old Folger's and standard kitchen drip maker for me. Just don't talk to me until cup 3 or 4.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 16, 2015)

Percolator died this morning, off to Kohls tonight. Looks like I'm going drip. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 16, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Percolator died this morning, off to Kohls tonight. Looks like I'm going drip.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



No no no go for French press!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 16, 2015)

I googled it, looks interesting, maybe for weekends. I was thinking programmable was a big  upgrade. I think coffee makers are like cameras. Oh boy, what to do...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 16, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> I googled it, looks interesting, maybe for weekends. I was thinking programmable was a big  upgrade. I think coffee makers are like cameras. Oh boy, what to do...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Once you go French Press you'll never go back. 

You also could look at pour over or espresso (make into an Americano). There's so many different ways to make coffee. I personally like French press, but it's obviously a bit more involved than a classic drip. Much much better coffee though. 

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 16, 2015)

Going for a Bunn, per my brother in law, he is a coffee snob. Not programmable but it brews it quick. I am now officially a low level coffee snob or that is when I bail on Chuck Full O Nuts and go for a coffee in a pouch....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 16, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I googled it, looks interesting, maybe for weekends. I was thinking programmable was a big  upgrade. I think coffee makers are like cameras. Oh boy, what to do...
> ...


I grab one of those too tonight. Only $25 and I have $100 in Kohls cash thanks to the wife going on a shopping fix.  Does the French press move me into mid level coffee snob? If I start talking bean, just shoot me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 16, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Yessssss french press would likely move you to mid level.  I'm like a lower high level coffee snob.  The next level is when I start weighing my beans and setting the temperature of my water, haha.

Jake


----------



## that1guy (Sep 17, 2015)

great shot!!!! best one I've seen today. I like the processing with the matte finish great job.


----------



## 3Dogs (Sep 17, 2015)

Vacuum pot is my pic for the best method to extract the delicate flavors from the bean...followed by manual pour over.  Neither of which I have time for on a typical day.  Aeropress is very good...and I was able to keep up with it for a few years...but having to do it 4x each morning started to take its toll as well. With kids and a family, I have resorted back to auto-drip.  Home roasting has taken a back seat as well.....unfortunately.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 17, 2015)

Used the French Press this morning with Starbucks breakfast blend. I must say, best cup of Joe this Numbskull ever made. I am now an official member of the coffee snob club... Now you got me googling coffee bean, dear Lord help me now! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Used the French Press this morning with Starbucks breakfast blend. I must say, best cup of Joe this Numbskull ever made. I am now an official member of the coffee snob club... Now you got me googling coffee bean, dear Lord help me now!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Haha I've converted you!'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kane Adams (Sep 18, 2015)

Super hipster is well said. And that quote sounds like something a coffee lover would say when they run out of coffee. 

Really well done.


----------



## Pstmstr (Sep 18, 2015)

Inverted Aeropress with water just below boiling and freshly ground beans. Yes, I'm a snob. I don't go near a Starsucks.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2015)

Pstmstr said:


> Inverted Aeropress with water just below boiling and freshly ground beans. Yes, I'm a snob. I don't go near a Starsucks.



I learned that if you put the plunger in, the water stays and you don't have to go with the inverted method. 

Also, I bought a bag of counter culture and it wasn't as good as I hoped... Slighted by a $17 bag!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empiric (Sep 19, 2015)

Lovely play with focus. The postprocessing gives it spirit too. Thumbs up.


----------



## limr (Sep 19, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> Yessssss french press would likely move you to mid level.  I'm like a lower high level coffee snob.  The next level is when I start weighing my beans and setting the temperature of my water, haha.
> 
> Jake



I don't weigh the beans, but I do use a set measure and grind fresh in a burr grinder. And yes, I bought a kettle that allows me to set the temperature of the water. Perhaps I'm a mid-high level coffee snob...you'll get there...   And what does it say about me that I have a home roaster on my wish list and have already investigated where to get good green coffee beans?



jcdeboever said:


> Used the French Press this morning with Starbucks breakfast blend. I must say, best cup of Joe this Numbskull ever made. I am now an official member of the coffee snob club... Now you got me googling coffee bean, dear Lord help me now!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Your welcome package will arrive in the mail in a few days, complete with t-shirt, mug, and instructions on how to snort derisively at those drinking lesser brews


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 20, 2015)

limr said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Yessssss french press would likely move you to mid level.  I'm like a lower high level coffee snob.  The next level is when I start weighing my beans and setting the temperature of my water, haha.
> ...




Haha I've been waiting for my welcome package!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

